# Skams



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

1-4 this morning. The fish I landed was the biggest that I ever got to the beach. After being bled out and on the bank for two hours I took it to get weighed... 14lbs 10oz. I'm sure it was a 15lbs fish alive. Good luck everyone!


----------



## big_phish (Jan 1, 2009)

Love the summer bullets. Good catch.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Bro, that is a beautiful fish... nice job


----------



## Nikotav1 (Feb 21, 2017)

jrv said:


> 1-4 this morning. The fish I landed was the biggest that I ever got to the beach. After being bled out and on the bank for two hours I took it to get weighed... 14lbs 10oz. I'm sure it was a 15lbs fish alive. Good luck everyone!
> View attachment 260282


 Nice fish what river was this in


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Nikotav1 said:


> Nice fish what river was this in


You must be new here, lol.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

I've never fished for skams, but since I moved up to Big Rapids last August, I am going to give it a shot. Looking forward to exploring and trying it out. Nice fish man!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

msfcarp said:


> You must be new here, lol.


And don't give him any advice, he will argue with you. SMH.


----------



## Bear4699 (Aug 24, 2008)

Way to go Jake


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

jmaddog8807 said:


> I've never fished for skams, but since I moved up to Big Rapids last August, I am going to give it a shot. Looking forward to exploring and trying it out. Nice fish man!


Fishing for skams is no different than fishing the spring run... fish the same holes and runs; spawn, flys, shrimp, and an occasional crawler. Just be ready to run down river for that 100 yard run that they like to take! Good luck!


----------



## saltydog47 (Apr 29, 2011)

Congrats btw who does your photo work??? I have to get out of the photo business and maybe be the one holding the fish but happy to help.


----------



## kwcharne (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice work! That fish is a beauty!


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

jrv said:


> Fishing for skams is no different than fishing the spring run... fish the same holes and runs; spawn, flys, shrimp, and an occasional crawler. Just be ready to run down river for that 100 yard run that they like to take! Good luck!


Thanks for the advice man! Going to get out next week during my time off around the 4th.


----------



## StormyChromer (Jul 20, 2016)

Nikotav1 said:


> Nice fish what river was this in


Pretty confident he was fishing under the Tridge in Midland. Skam fishing was pretty hot this week over on Ashman. Water is a little high, might need some hip boots.


----------



## StaticSilveraydo (Jul 19, 2016)

StormyChromer said:


> Pretty confident he was fishing under the Tridge in Midland. Skam fishing was pretty hot this week over on Ashman. Water is a little high, might need some hip boots.


I went 2/4 on bright chromers at Gordonville and River Rd Saturday. Fishing was unreal man!!


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

LOL, Andy. Hows is going? Working the night shift Tonight like me?


----------



## StaticSilveraydo (Jul 19, 2016)

koditten said:


> LOL, Andy. Hows is going? Working the night shift Tonight like me?


Unfortunately!! Got a week off after tonight, and weather looks halfway good as of now. Gonna be hitting the west side a bunch, the boat has been dry for a few weeks, which is a few weeks too long!


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

Good to hear someone can get out. I won't be getting to much fishing in any time soon. Has a team member retire. Puts the rest of us on OT for the whole summer.

The drift boat is collecting dust! Have had no time to work on it, much depressing.

Have fun and take lots of pics.


----------



## StaticSilveraydo (Jul 19, 2016)

koditten said:


> Good to hear someone can get out. I won't be getting to much fishing in any time soon. Has a team member retire. Puts the rest of us on OT for the whole summer.
> 
> The drift boat is collecting dust! Have had no time to work on it, much depressing.
> 
> Have fun and take lots of pics.


Ouch!!! I'll send ya pictures if we get ourselves anything. Should be able to get ya out on my rig if you're interested once the kings start running too


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

Please do. I'd even volunteer to tow that beautiful rig!


----------



## StaticSilveraydo (Jul 19, 2016)

koditten said:


> Please do. I'd even volunteer to tow that beautiful rig!


Sounds good!!


----------

